# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ερωτήματα σχετικά με African Grey

## sofia_1986

*Θελω να αγορασω εναν african grey αλλα πριν το κανω
θελω να μαθω τα εξης:

1. Στην δουλεια μου ειμαι απο τις 9:30 εως τις 17:30 ή 18:00 μπορει να μαθει ή θα μου παθει καταθλιψη;
2. Μετα απο καποια ηλικια που ωριμαζει σεξουαλικα θα εχω θεματα με φωνες και θα με κυνηγαει; 
Και αν ναι τι μπορω να κανω για να μην πεσω θυμα σεξουαλικης παρενοχλησης  απο τον παπαγαλο; χαχαχαχα
3. ******
4. Και πτηνιατρους αν γνωριζει καποιος στην Βεροια η καπου κοντα*

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Σοφία. Περιμένουμε να σε γνωρίσουμε στην ενότητα των συστάσεων αλλά και αν έχεις κάποιον φτερωτό φίλο να τον γνωρίσουμε και αυτόν στην κατάλληλη ενότητα. 

Σχετικά με τους African Grey μπορείς να βρεις πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες στο φόρουμ. Είναι εκπληκτικοί παπαγάλοι και το όνειρο πολλών φαν των παπαγάλων. Ωστόσο είναι απαιτητικοί παπαγάλοι και χρειάζεται σοβαρή ενημέρωση πριν την απόκτησή τους.




> *1. Στην δουλεια μου ειμαι απο τις 9:30 εως τις 17:30 ή 18:00 μπορει να μαθει ή θα μου παθει καταθλιψη;*


Μη στεναχωριέσαι. Δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτό το ωράριο, τουλάχιστον αυτό θεωρώ εγώ. Αρχικά, πρέπει να τηρείς ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα. Δηλαδή, με το που ξυπνάς ασχολείσαι για λίγο με τον παπαγάλο σου. Του ετοιμάζεις την τροφή του, λαχανικά ή χορταρικά, φρέσκο νεράκι κ.λπ.. Παίζεις για λίγο μαζί του, λίγα χαδάκια και μετά ετοιμάζεσαι για τη δουλειά σου. Κάτι που μου είπε ο Αντώνης και λύνει πραγματικά τα χέρια είναι πως όταν επιστρέφεις θα ασχολείσαι κατευθείαν με τον παπαγάλο σου. Π.χ. δεν θα ετοιμάζεις να φας και αυτός θα είναι μέσα στο κλουβί του να σε κοιτάει. Έχουν τρομερή ευφυΐα και καταλαβαίνουν πολλά, νιώθουν σαν παιδιά. Ειδικά στη ζήλια. Αντιθέτως, θα τον βγάζεις από το κλουβί, θα τον χαϊδεύεις για λίγο και μετά είσαι έτοιμη να φας. Εννοείται ο παπαγάλος έξω μαζί σου, θα του μιλάς αλλά δεν θα του δίνεις να τρώει "ανθρώπινα" φαγητά.




> *2. Μετα απο καποια ηλικια που ωριμαζει σεξουαλικα θα εχω θεματα με φωνες και θα με κυνηγαει; 
> Και αν ναι τι μπορω να κανω για να μην πεσω θυμα σεξουαλικης παρενοχλησης απο τον παπαγαλο; χαχαχαχα*


Δεν ξέρεις ποτέ το χαρακτήρα και την προσωπικότητα του παπαγάλου. Επίσης δεν ξέρεις οι χειρισμοί σου τι αντίκτυπο θα έχουν στον παπαγάλο. Ο κάθε ένας αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά τα ερεθίσματα. Όλοι οι παπαγάλοι περνάν μία περίοδο που ενηλικιώνονται. Εκεί οι ορμόνες τους κάνουν πραγματικά... πάρτυ και αλλάζουν συμπεριφορά από στιγμή σε στιγμή. Μπορεί τη μία στιγμή να λιώνουν στα χάδια και μετά να είναι πιο απόμακροι ή και επιθετικοί. Βέβαια αυτό εξαρτάται από τον κάθε παπαγάλο και πάλι. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν κάποιες σταθερές συμπεριφορές.




> *3. *******


Απαγορεύεται δημόσια η αναφορά σε εκτροφείς. Θα σε παρακαλούσα να είσαι λίγο πιο προσεκτική. Διάβασε καλύτερα τους κανόνες που αποδέχτηκες: Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com.

 :Anim 09:   :Anim 09:   :Anim 09: 




> *4. Και πτηνιατρους αν γνωριζει καποιος στην Βεροια η καπου κοντα*


Θα σου στείλω με π.μ. τη λίστα με τους πτηνιάτρους.


Εν τω μεταξύ, διάβασε τα άρθρα του φόρουμ για τους African Grey και ό,τι περισσότερο μπορείς ακόμη και από απλά θέματα στην ενότητα των παπαγάλων.

African Grey ή Ζακό (Psittacus erithacus)

----------


## sofia_1986

Εχω διαβασει σχεδον τα παντα γι αυτο το πλασματακι. Εχω δει απειρα βιντεο για την γλωσσα του σωματος και και και...... Εχω βαρεθει να ψαχνω απο που να αγορασω δυσκολευομαι γιατι δεν εχω την τοσο οικονομικη ανεση να παρω πανω απο 800 ευρω μονο το πουλακι. Ο λογος που ψαχνω αυτο το πλασματακι ειναι επειδη θελω ενα φιλαρακι να με συντροφευει να ασχολιεμαι να παιζω μαζι του να μιλαω μαζι του κι ας μην μιλησει ποτε δεν πειραζει.

Εαν τον ταιζει η μητερα μου τις ωρες που λειπω υπαρχει περιπτωση να θελει μονο την μητερα μου και εμενα οχι; Γιατι εμενα θελω να θελει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Από που θα αγοράσεις τον παπαγάλο θα το κρίνεις εσύ η ίδια ύστερα από αναζήτηση. Βέβαια πρέπει να μη λαμβάνεις ως μοναδικό κριτήριο τα χρήματα -αν και βασικό σίγουρα- αλλά τις συνθήκες που μεγάλωσαν και ζουν οι γονείς, τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στο εκτροφείο, αν δηλαδή είναι καθαρό το μέρος, περιποιημένα τα πουλιά, με λαμπερά μάτια και λαμπερό φτέρωμα, χωρίς λέπια πόδια και πολλά ακόμη. 

Ένας εκτροφέας έχει έξοδα και αυτός κοστολογεί τους παπαγάλους που πουλάει με βάση αυτών που ξοδεύει για την ανατροφή του. Αν ταΐζει τα πουλιά του με υψηλής ποιότητας σπόρους και πλούσια διατροφή, αν αφιερώνει περισσότερο χρόνο με κάθε ένα παπαγάλο ξεχωριστά σαφώς και τα έξοδα αυξάνονται και άρα η τελική τιμή αυξάνεται. Αλλά ο πελάτης θα αγοράσει έναν παπαγάλο υγιέστερο και πάνω από όλα κοινωνικοποιημένο σωστά που εν τέλει θα οδηγήσει σε ένα παπαγάλο που είναι δεκτικός σε πολλούς ανθρώπους, δέχεται τα χάδια, δεν είναι εξαρτημένος από τον άνθρωπο και άλλα πολλά. Από οργανωμένο εκτροφείο σίγουρα δεν θα βρεις κάτω από 700 ευρώ για μικρό παπαγάλο μηνών ταισμένο στο χέρι ή μεγαλωμένο από τον εκτροφέα με τη μέθοδο του co-parenting και τους απατεώνες από τα διάφορα site δεν είναι να τους εμπιστεύεσαι. Ακόμη και να σου πουν για 500 ευρώ, αν τελικά τα χάσεις, θα τα κλαις πολύ πολύ περισσότερο από το να έδινες αρχικά 800 ευρώ.

Επίσης, αναλογίσου πως η αγορά του δεν είναι τα μόνα έξοδα. Είναι ίσως τα αρχικά και τα περισσότερα. Σκέψου 800 για τον παπαγάλο, 200+ για ένα κατάλληλη κλουβί, 50 για τα αρχικά παιχνίδια και λίγα λέω, κάποια λεφτά για για stand αν δεν υπάρχει στην οροφή του κλουβιού ή δε μπορείς να φτιάξεις αυτοσχέδιο και άλλα. Α, επίσης γύρω στα 50 με 100 το πολύ ευρώ έξοδα το μήνα για επιπλέον παιχνίδια ή αντικατάστασης παλαιών κατεστραμμένων παιχνιδιών ή λυμμένων foranging toys, τροφές και άλλα. Επιπλέον σε περίπτωση ανάγκης τα έξοδα για να πάει σε πτηνίατρο. Και βέβαια μιλάμε αυτά τα έξοδα για πολλούς μήνες και... χρόνια αφού είναι πολύ πιθανό με σωστή φροντίδα να αγγίξει τα 50 ή και παραπάνω χρόνια.




> Εαν τον ταιζει η μητερα μου τις ωρες που λειπω υπαρχει περιπτωση να θελει μονο την μητερα μου και εμενα οχι; Γιατι εμενα θελω να θελει.


Όχι δεν πειράζει, ίσα ίσα, δεν θα αισθάνεται μόνο αφού θα υπάρχει κόσμος στο σπίτι. Και βέβαια μπορούν να ασχολούνται και περισσότερο μαζί του. Το ποιον θέλει και συμπαθεί περισσότερο θα το κρίνει ο παπαγάλος και όχι εμείς... τα πουλάκια δεν είναι ρομποτάκια. Είναι ζωντανά πλάσματα με υψηλή νοημοσύνη. Όπως και στους ανθρώπους, άλλους συμπαθεί περισσότερο, άλλους λιγότερο και άλλους... καθόλου. Πάντως αν το φροντίζεις όπως πρέπει και του συμπεριφέρεσαι με σεβασμό θα σε σέβεται και το ίδιο, ακόμη και αν δε σε συμπαθεί. Όλα βασίζονται στη σωστή κοινωνικοποίηση.

Ένα έχω να πω στο τέλος: η απόκτηση ενός τέτοιου παπαγάλου -και γενικά όλων των μεγαλόσωμων παπαγάλων- είναι μεγάλη ευθύνη και πρέπει να είναι μία πλήρως συνειδητοποιημένη ενέργεια και όχι αποτέλεσμα ενός πρόσκαιρου ενθουσιασμού.

----------


## sofia_1986

Δεν ψαχνω να βρω κατω απο 500 η 500 απλα δεν μπορω να διαθεσω 1300 ευρω. δεν τσιγκουνευομαι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ξέρω ότι δεν τσιγκουνεύεσαι. Αλλά δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα.

----------


## sofia_1986

Συγνωμη αλλα ακουστηκε καπως αυτο που ειπα. Οσον αφορα το αν θελω να θελει εμενα το ειπα γιατι διαβασα πως κολλαει με αυτον που ασχολειτε περισσοτερο μαζι του και επιτιθετε σε τριτους.Και φυσικα θελω να θελει ολη μου την οικογενεια και ολους οσους αγαπω.



> Όχι δεν πειράζει, ίσα ίσα, δεν θα αισθάνεται μόνο αφού θα υπάρχει κόσμος στο σπίτι. Και βέβαια μπορούν να ασχολούνται και περισσότερο μαζί του. Το ποιον θέλει και συμπαθεί περισσότερο θα το κρίνει ο παπαγάλος και όχι εμείς... τα πουλάκια δεν είναι ρομποτάκια. Είναι ζωντανά πλάσματα με υψηλή νοημοσύνη. Όπως και στους ανθρώπους, άλλους συμπαθεί περισσότερο, άλλους λιγότερο και άλλους... καθόλου. Πάντως αν το φροντίζεις όπως πρέπει και του συμπεριφέρεσαι με σεβασμό θα σε σέβεται και το ίδιο, ακόμη και αν δε σε συμπαθεί. Όλα βασίζονται στη σωστή κοινωνικοποίηση.
> 
> Ένα έχω να πω στο τέλος: η απόκτηση ενός τέτοιου παπαγάλου -και γενικά όλων των μεγαλόσωμων παπαγάλων- είναι μεγάλη ευθύνη και πρέπει να είναι μία πλήρως συνειδητοποιημένη ενέργεια και όχι αποτέλεσμα ενός πρόσκαιρου ενθουσιασμού.

----------


## sofia_1986

Χαλαλι τα 800 ευρω αρκει να ειναι υγιες. Και δεν θα κλαιω τα λεφτα αλλα θα εκνευριστω που με κοροιδεψαν και θα πεθανω απο στεναχωρια γιατι δενομαι με τα ζωακια μου. Βρηκα εναν καλο καθαρο εκτροφεα αλλα ειναι πολυ μακρια θα φαει πολυ ταλαιπωρια το καημενο και δεν θελω και αλλου που εψαξα απλα δεν τους εμπιστευομαι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Φυσικά ο παπαγάλος θα δεθεί με το άτομο που το φροντίζει περισσότερο, δηλαδή το ταΐζει, το χαϊδεύει, παίζει μαζί του, του μιλάει για ώρα και πάνω από όλα δεν το μαλώνει και δεν του δείχνει το επικριτικό ύφος. Αυτό είναι που δεν αντέχουν περισσότερο μαζί με την εγκατάλειψη και το αίσθημα ότι απομακρύνεσαι από αυτό, ότι το παραγκωνίζεις από τη ζωή σου.

Είναι παπαγάλοι που δένονται περισσότερο με ένα άτομο. Ωστόσο δεν είναι επιθετικοί με άλλα άτομα. Αλλά διστακτικά. Θέλει χρόνο και κόπο για να κερδίσεις την εμπιστοσύνη τους. Πάντα όμως υπάρχουν οι εξαιρέσεις και εννοείται πως με τους ήμερους παπαγάλους τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα.

Τα 800 ευρώ δε θα τα κλαις αν κάνεις όλα όσα σου είπα παραπάνω. Καλό είναι να πας να παραλάβεις η ίδια τον παπαγάλο και να τον συνοδέψεις. Καταλαβαίνω όμως ότι είναι δύσκολο. Οπότε πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις και με άλλα άτομα που έχουν πάρει παπαγάλο από τον ίδιο εκτροφείο.




> Από που θα αγοράσεις τον παπαγάλο θα το κρίνεις εσύ η ίδια ύστερα από αναζήτηση. Βέβαια πρέπει να μη λαμβάνεις ως μοναδικό κριτήριο τα χρήματα -αν και βασικό σίγουρα- αλλά τις συνθήκες που μεγάλωσαν και ζουν οι γονείς, τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στο εκτροφείο, αν δηλαδή είναι καθαρό το μέρος, περιποιημένα τα πουλιά, με λαμπερά μάτια και λαμπερό φτέρωμα, χωρίς λέπια πόδια και πολλά ακόμη.

----------


## erithacus

Σοφια καλησπέρα και απο εμένα... Ειναι μεγάλη απόφαση όπως σου είπε και ο Ευθύμης κ αφορά δέσμευση για τις επόμενες 5-6 δεκαετίες. Τα 800 ευρώ εοναι πολλα κατα τη γνώμη μου. Μπορώ να σε κατευθύνω  αν θες σε υγιές και φθηνότερο πουλάκι. τοςο καιρό που ψάχνω ζευγαράκι για το διαμαντάκι μ εχω βρει τοςα πολλα   :winky:  


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Στειλε μου προσωπικο μηνυμα. Αν εβρισκα φθηνοτερα ενα ζακο δεν θα ελεγα οχι φυσικα γιατι ετσι θα εχω μεγαλυτερα περιθωρια για καλυτερη κλουβα κ.α που ειναι απαραιτητα. Και εννοειτε παντοτε μιλαμε για εξημερωμενο και υγιες πουλακι. 
Αλλα αν εννοεις να με προτεινεις κατι αλλο σε παπαγαλο ξεχνατο. Εχω μελετησει αρκετα πριν καταληξω σε αυτο το πλασματακι. 
Θελω να πω πως κατεληξα συνειδητα και θα κανω οτι περναει απο το χερι μου για να ειναι καλα. Μενω σε ενα ησυχο χωριο, σε μια μονοκατοικια, το σπιτι δεν ειναι μικρο. Εχω αυλη κατω με δεντρα, γρασιδι, τα καλοκαιρια θα τα περναει ζαχαρη.
Εχω μεγαλο μπαλκονι που μπορω να τον βγαζω χειμωνα-καλοκαιρι να τον βλεπει ο ηλιος. 
Απο τροφη θα κοιταξω οτι μου πειτε καλυτερο και παντα μιλαω για συσκευασμενη τροφη ποτε χυμα!! Εχουμε δικα μας φρεσκα αυγουλακια, φρουτα, λαχανικα  και το σημαντικοτερο χωρις φαρμακα.  
Θα μεγαλωσει με αγαπη και σεβασμο. Δεν νομιζω πως χρειαζεται κατι αλλο. Μπορω να του παρεχω σχεδον τα παντα! Το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι οι ωρες που λειπω στην δουλεια συνεχομενα απο τις 9:30 εως και τις 17:30
αλλα και παλι θα εχει τους γονεις μου.

----------


## erithacus

Με τις ευχές μου λοιπόν  :Happy: 


e.

----------


## Oldjohn

μεγάλη απόφαση αλλά πραγματικα πιστεύω πως αξίζει να έχεις ενα affrican grey ειναι πανέξυπνα

----------


## sofia_1986

Ειναι πανεμορφα πλασματα!!

----------

